# #console Gang



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I was post number two on the tiller gang so might as well be the same with the console gang. 95 action craft with an 04 motor runs in a foot poles in about 8 ,inches. And it's paid for.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> Post your Pictures of your Console skiff/Flats Boat. Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 84014
> View attachment 84016
> ...


That blue Yeti clashes with the 90's turquoise.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Post your Pictures of your Console skiff/Flats Boat. Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 84014
> View attachment 84016
> ...


That pushpole looks almost as heavy as the boat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

Console, tiller, all that matters is if the capt’ can find and catch the fish!


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

2001 Waterman 18 side console 415lbs 7” measured poling draft


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Gettin it done on a gheenoe


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Me and my boy are enjoying the side console and all that cockpit room.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I still love my Heron as much as I did the day I got it!




  








Estrada Art's 5wt Chronicles - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Aug 5, 2017











  








Estrada Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 13, 2017











  








Estrada Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 13, 2017


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Good thing those tiller save all that weight.

You may have to click on the second picture to play the video.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

My Bonefisher


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

^^gorgeous


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> Me and my boy are enjoying the side console and all that cockpit room.


I miss my Rotti. Nice hound Zika


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think the Hewes wins this thread.


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

2001 Scout Sportfish 145


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> That blue Yeti clashes with the 90's turquoise.


yea I know but my grandsons gave it to me so it stays. Besides Yeti doesn't make an aqua


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> I think the Hewes wins this thread.


i love Hewes boats but not so fast grasshopper we still have a ways to go to match tillers


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Here's my 20







17 heron. Have had it for about 3 months now and have been very impressed. Just put some new seakdek down in cockpit.


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

This is some real gang sh*t


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Israel luis said:


> This is some real gang sh*t


You look like you could pick that boat up and carry it.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Here she is...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

All beautiful boats made for family and friends


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> You look like you could pick that boat up and carry it.


Lol thanks, wish I could only can pick up one side for right now... give me a a few more months


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> That pushpole looks almost as heavy as the boat.


Yeah, I have one of those push poles. 
I leave it hanging in the garage


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> That pushpole looks almost as heavy as the boat.


Just 9 lbs. I only pole it several times a year. But if i ever retire, never, ill get a hybrid


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Took out the wife today didn't really fish just had beach day of it


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Took out the wife today didn't really fish just had beach day of it
> View attachment 84314
> View attachment 84316
> View attachment 84318


These days are very important!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> These days are very important!


Happy wife well you know the rest


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Happy wife well you know the rest


4 BOATS!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> 4 BOATS!!!


Correct


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Happy wife well you know the rest


Happy wives are expensive. 

Mined asked me the other day if we could get a boat big enough to spend weekends at the barrier islands.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Happy wives are expensive.
> 
> Mined asked me the other day if we could get a boat big enough to spend weekends at the barrier islands.


Ouch that's gonna hurt the wallet.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Boats are for family and friends...and to catch Tarpon


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Happy wives are expensive.
> 
> Mined asked me the other day if we could get a boat big enough to spend weekends at the barrier islands.


Yep, it's called a tent...


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Elusive Porpi said:


>


dam nice boat


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

"Permitchaser"

Thank you sir, she is my pride and joy.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Glass pushpoles build big arms, which attract all the ladies. Strategy, friends, strategy...


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Glass pushpoles build big arms, which attract all the ladies. Strategy, friends, strategy...


True, sorta...

Arthritic shoulders, bad discs and stenosis says buy lightweight shit or let the younger folks do the pushing.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Poles in 8ish, runs in less. Wet, harsh ride. Slow. Push pole is glass, Yeti is a fake. Kid likes "his skiff" though.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike C said:


> True, sorta...
> 
> Arthritic shoulders, bad discs and stenosis says buy lightweight shit or let the younger folks do the pushing.


Or...use glass pole to get big arms, attract hot lady...make her do all the poling for you. Win!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

SP, you're going to need a bigger boat with your growing brood. But at least you can groom them to pole you around.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Zika said:


> SP, you're going to need a bigger boat with your growing brood. But at least you can groom them to pole you around.


Yeah I was thinking of keeping my current skiff for solo and wife only trips and getting an older Carolina Skiff in the 20-21' range to take out the family and sling bait. My house is already turning into Thunderdome so I figure they can't tear up a CS that bad and I won't care that much if they do.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jmrodandgun said:


> Happy wives are expensive.
> 
> *Mined asked me the other day if we could get a boat big enough to spend weekends at the barrier islands.*


And that's a problem why! How many guys do you know whose wives would be more like "why do you have to have any boat."


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> Happy wives are expensive.
> 
> Mined asked me the other day if we could get a boat big enough to spend weekends at the barrier islands.


Happy wives are expensive, but unhappy wives are much more expensive. As in Umfoofoo: "Eddie.... I want half, Eddie!"


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> View attachment 84562
> 
> Poles in 8ish, runs in less. Wet, harsh ride. Slow. Push pole is glass, Yeti is a fake. Kid likes "his skiff" though.


Those "chops" cause more drag. Get a shave hippie!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> View attachment 84562
> 
> Poles in 8ish, runs in less. Wet, harsh ride. Slow. Push pole is glass, Yeti is a fake. Kid likes "his skiff" though.


Play pen is the best boat attachment


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> Those "chops" cause more drag. Get a shave hippie!!


It's my revolt against my former Army high and tight. Besides I look badass like Lorne Greene.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> View attachment 84562
> 
> Poles in 8ish, runs in less. Wet, harsh ride. Slow. Push pole is glass, Yeti is a fake. Kid likes "his skiff" though.


Think about all the babies you could fit in the cockpit with a tiller.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Think about all the babies you could fit in the cockpit with a tiller.


Any more babies and I'm just going to get a viking longboat and make them work as rowers.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

View media item 3866


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

My old side console... and my new center console lol


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Is that an aluminium boat?


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Some of you guys may recognize the boat  still goin strong. Been scalloping on the west coast, pulling slob snook off the jetty in stuart, to the marathon humps offshore and everywhere between


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Is that an aluminium boat?


No. It's wood and fiberglass. Here is the thread with build pics if intrested. 

https://www.microskiff.com/posts/548800/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cut Runner said:


> Some of you guys may recognize the boat  still goin strong. Been scalloping on the west coast, pulling slob snook off the jetty in stuart, to the marathon humps offshore and everywhere between
> View attachment 85062


They need to build a proper 17ft version! Or maybe I will in a few years.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

My 1957 challenger. 2019 yammi 70, Simrad GO9, XI5 and a couple happy kiddos. More skiff pics with this gal soon. Been hammering the fish in N. Florida. Loving this boat, big water capabilities but still feels like a small skiff.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mc_Fly said:


> View attachment 85682
> View attachment 85686
> My 1957 challenger. 2019 yammi 70, Simrad GO9, XI5 and a couple happy kiddos. More skiff pics with this gal soon. Been hammering the fish in N. Florida. Loving this boat, big water capabilities but still feels like a small skiff.


More pics Mcfly, more pics is all I can say!!! Killer skiff!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mc_Fly said:


> View attachment 85682
> View attachment 85686
> My 1957 challenger. 2019 yammi 70, Simrad GO9, XI5 and a couple happy kiddos. More skiff pics with this gal soon. Been hammering the fish in N. Florida. Loving this boat, big water capabilities but still feels like a small skiff.


Badass!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

To me just sitting at the dock, this thing looks fast! Wonder what it would do with a 150.. Very nice!


----------



## SeaWave (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

tailchaser16 said:


> To me just sitting at the dock, this thing looks fast! Wonder what it would do with a 150.. Very nice!


She does 45 MPH with the 115HP. She would scoot with a 150HP


----------

